# Has anybody heard of ABC or WECA?



## ZadokDaniel (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey everybody, hope things are well. I'm new to the field, seeking apprenticeship and my T # should be on the way in the mail. I've applied and continue to apply to the IBEW, and have applied to ABC Golden Gate Chapter (Associated Builders and Contractors) and WECA-IEC (Western Electrical Contractors Association), both merit. I was wondering if anyone here has heard of ABC. If you have, I'd like your opinion on their appreticeship program and their apprentices; are they well trained? decently trained? Things like that. The goal is to go Union, but I'll honestly go with whomever calls me first. Thanks for your time and opinions.

- Daniel


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Right now,at this point in the economy,go for any training you don't pay for!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is area to area specific you need to talk to locals.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ZadokDaniel said:


> ..... and have applied to ABC Golden Gate Chapter (Associated Builders and Contractors) and WECA-IEC (Western Electrical Contractors Association), both merit. I was wondering if anyone here has heard of ABC......


ABC.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Another cost of doing business, but I don't see how anybody can change it! In the long run, your associations with these types of organizations will determine your success. Not your skill, not your business sense, but "those you know."


----------



## ZadokDaniel (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guys. I don't quite know what you mean by "it's area to area specific, so talk to locals." But my question was has anyone here heard of the program or know anybody in or graduated from the program??
Also, is ABC like the Union in respect that the only cost are the books and tools? Or does the apprenticeship at ABC cost more than that?

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ZadokDaniel said:


> Hey guys. I don't quite know what you mean by "it's area to area specific, so talk to locals." But my question was has anyone here heard of the program or know anybody in or graduated from the program??
> Also, is ABC like the Union in respect that the only cost are the books and tools? Or does the apprenticeship at ABC cost more than that?
> 
> Thanks, Daniel


When I went through the ABC classes, the local ABC office offered them to their member ECs. Whether or not they chose to pay for the classes their employees took was up to them. Most paid some, some paid all, and a few stuck the worker for it.

But that was back when dirt was invented.... it may have changed by now.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

ABC.....where to begin.....

First, a little background...I am currently attending apprenticeship classes with ABC in Waukee, Iowa. ABC is a National training program that allows member companies (non-union shops pay a fee to be a member of ABC for training, safety, and political purposes) to place their employees in apprentice training.

Now, I believe it costs something like $1200/year for class. Some companies pay for the apprentice, some only pay part, and some pay nothing. Lucky for me, the company pays for it .

My experiance so far with ABC has not been good though. I have learned so much more working in the field and searching for the information myself than actually being in class. I believe this is because they don't have dedicated teachers for this. Instead they pay master electricians to come in and teach the class. This works for some of the instructors but not all. Also just recently they implemented this new "teaching tool" where we now only go to class about 1/2 of the time while the other 1/2 is spent on-line. All that is on-line is exactly what is in the text book so it is a way for ABC to get all the money yet only to 1/2 the work in my opinion.

But there are a few good things with ABC though. First, they offer different class times. First they offer the "institute" which is where you go for one week a month (mon-wed 8 hours in class, thursday online study at home) for four months and you go on unemployment that week. That is one level of apprenticeship training. Otherwise they offer one night a week for 4 hours for about 8 months. I did the night classes my first year and got burned out quickly (might be because of the class time or because first year was a total bore). My second year I did the institute and found that to be better but still didn't like going on unemployment.

The other good thing about ABC (and this might be true with other training programs, Im not sure) is that they also do safety training right along with it. First year we did our OSHA 10-hour safety training, second year we did First-aid and CPR and got licensed for it, third year is scissor lift and boom operation safety, and fourth year is arc flash training. That right there is a lot of safety training that would otherwise cost you a lot of money.

So overall, ABC is ok, but nothing beats on the field training and find out all the information you can on your own too from a credential source. Not only will it make you smarter but it will also impress your boss'.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> When I went through the ABC classes, the local ABC office offered them to their member ECs. Whether or not they chose to pay for the classes their employees took was up to them. Most paid some, some paid all, and a few stuck the worker for it.
> 
> But that was back when dirt was invented.... it may have changed by now.


It was the same here. Wasn't before dirt - we had that - but still a while ago.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

ZadokDaniel said:


> Hey everybody, hope things are well. I'm new to the field, seeking apprenticeship and my T # should be on the way in the mail. I've applied and continue to apply to the IBEW, and have applied to ABC Golden Gate Chapter (Associated Builders and Contractors) and WECA-IEC (Western Electrical Contractors Association), both merit. I was wondering if anyone here has heard of ABC. If you have, I'd like your opinion on their appreticeship program and their apprentices; are they well trained? decently trained? Things like that. The goal is to go Union, but I'll honestly go with whomever calls me first. Thanks for your time and opinions.
> 
> - Daniel


this is a location critical decision. if you go ibew, you will be attached
to a specific geographic work area for 5 years. however, you are in the
bay area. there are quite a few locals nearby. san francisco is the best
option, and for many years, was the best local to be a member of, in the
united states, in my opinion.

things change, but not all that much in how stuff works. when i applied
for apprenticeship, and took the test, they couldn't decide for almost 
six months how many apprentices they were gonna take. once a week,
on thursday, i very nicely called the apprenticeship and training director,
or dropped by the office on the way home from work, and asked if there 
was any news yet. for five months. by the time they got around to the
interviews, the director and i were on a first name basis.

at that time, you had to know someone to get in the apprenticeship. it
was the good ol boy network writ large. that isn't so much the case anymore,
but the interview only lasted 5 minutes.

they asked me if i drank a lot, and i said no.
they asked why i wanted to be an electrician, and i said that this is what
i had decided to do for my life's work, and this is where i had decided to
do it. one of the guys laughed, and said "thanks for coming in."

that was the end of the interview. at that time, it was common for someone
to apply for two or three years before getting in. showing up every
thursday made a difference. they knew i wanted it.

2 weeks later, they sent me a letter telling me when to report.
your mileage may vary.

hindsight being what it is, was it worth it? yeah, it's worked out ok.
i have a pension vested that'll be there if i need it, and what i'm 
doing right now will insure that i don't need it.

good luck to ya.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Your right, this does belong in the union forum and I've moved it. We don't want this whole site to be a union zone, just that one area since we think it's a relevant topic.
> 
> If you see a thread that needs moved or post that is out of line push the
> 
> ...


Abc is not a union organization it is an association where other than union contractors can get official apprentice training for its workers. I think.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

sherman said:


> Abc is not a union organization it is an association where other than union contractors can get official apprentice training for its workers. I think.


So, is *WECA *non union as well? Maybe I pulled the trigger to fast.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This was my experience back in the early 80s. 
I was just out of the Marines and was working in an air frame shop rebuilding air starters and scavenge pumps for $6 an hour. 
My dad was an electrician and knew I was at a dead end situation. Long story short, I got in the ABC program in Miami. 
Attendance wasn't a big priority. They just wanted guys signed up and counted to have indentured apprentices to work on prevailing wage jobs. I was making $7 per hour then $8.50. 
The class work was a lecture of mostly sea stories with a relapse of the Ohms Law I learned in my military A school. Tests were open book, open discussion and everybody passed. Never stayed passed 8-8:30. Ever!
Fast forward two years. I got a call back from the Miami JATC (union). 
I wasn't too happy about starting over but, I went to talk to them anyway. 
They said that they would give me the first year test due to my military electrician background to see if I could start in second year. Passed!
Pay was $10.85! I jumped on it!
School was not what I was expecting. Good thing I was just out of the Marines! 

Dress code.
Mandatory attendance. 7PM until 10:30PM
No Excuses.
Hours of homework.
Class on Monday.
Pipe bending class or motor control on Tuesday.
Fire Alarm or safety on Wednesday.
Test night Thursday. No looking around or talking!
You could not be tardy
You could not miss a class or you would have to make it up on Saturday.
We had a raise every six months. Never missed a day of work.
It was not an easy three years but, I knew that everybody else had to do the program. You were expected to have your county journeyman license by the third year and could not graduate the program without it.
The formal class along with the broad field experience really helped me out when it was time to work as a Journeyman, Foreman or PM.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nathan said:


> So, is *WECA *non union as well? Maybe I pulled the trigger to fast.


This thread is NOT union related. The OP states he plans to go union but this discussion is about other than union training.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, someone reported it as a union topic and I moved it without checking it out as much as I should. Thanks Pete for moving it back where it belongs.

Now let's keep the union comments (and insults) off of this topic. THanks.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Same person who feels his interpretation of the NEC is always correct regardless of what others have to say/do and pass inspections.


----------



## bradindago (Jul 1, 2009)

*Regarding weca and abc*

I am going through weca-iec currently (san diego) i have only been with them a few months but they seem to be a outfit. They dont do the classes the way abc and ibew do. At weca you go to school two weeks out of the year monday thru friday all day straight 
(1 week = 1 semester)

wear a suit to your interview. I know it is an electrician type of job and may seem like overkill but it's not especially with ibew as i think was the reason i didnt score high enough when i went.



zadokdaniel said:


> hey everybody, hope things are well. I'm new to the field, seeking apprenticeship and my t # should be on the way in the mail. I've applied and continue to apply to the ibew, and have applied to abc golden gate chapter (associated builders and contractors) and weca-iec (western electrical contractors association), both merit. I was wondering if anyone here has heard of abc. If you have, i'd like your opinion on their appreticeship program and their apprentices; are they well trained? Decently trained? Things like that. The goal is to go union, but i'll honestly go with whomever calls me first. Thanks for your time and opinions.
> 
> - daniel


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

bradindago said:


> I am going through weca-iec currently (san diego) i have only been with them a few months but they seem to be a outfit. They dont do the classes the way abc and ibew do. At weca you go to school two weeks out of the year monday thru friday all day straight
> (1 week = 1 semester)
> 
> wear a suit to your interview. I know it is an electrician type of job and may seem like overkill but it's not especially with ibew as i think was the reason i didnt score high enough when i went.


80 hours = 1 semester?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> 80 hours = 1 semester?


 
At college 3 hours twice a week for 12 weeks =72 That was for each of the following, calculus, history and English.

80 hours for a semester seems reasonable that is 2 semesters a year 160 hours.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I am currently a WECA-IEC 4th year (about to turn 5th year) apprentice. WECA is a non-union apprenticeship program that is grouped with all the top non-union electrical contractors in the western states, primarily in California. As stated above, you go to school twice a year(every six months roughly sometimes 8months) for 40hours a week, two weeks each time. 80 hours total classroom time. While at school you claim unemployment. What is nice about being off for four weeks out of the year, is it gives you a break, and lets you relax. You have alot of hands on teaching as you get passed second year. When you go to school, the contractors are not suppose to lay you off, so you will have a job when your done with school.

The teachers are all prior electricians, many who have owned there own companies, all of whom have 20+ years in the trade. They are licensed accredited teachers per the state of california.

In reality WECA is damn close to the IBEW, without the union dues, brotherhood. It is ran almost to the T how the union hall is ran. If you get laid off you call the job placement coordinator, who then places you in a job. If no jobs you go on the 'books' and there are alot people on them.


----------

